

How to delete duplicate files - DigTheDupe
http://www.moleskinsoft.com
Are you tired of starting up your iPod and starting your playlist to find the same song playing over and over caused by duplicate files in your Itunes library or in windows media player? Here are a few tips to help.
======
bayareaguy
Here's an OSX tool I like that does something similar:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=89078>

